# Plant ID



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone knows what this plant is i am unsure. It reminds me a lot like Hygrophila Polysperma Sunset but the leafs are a lot longer and skinner. it grows very quick and does fine under low light. I have a few pic but not sure if they will help. I was looking on plantgeek can came across HYGROPHILA corymbosa v. 'Angustifolia' but wasn't sure if that was it or not. Thanks for any help.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

That looks very much like the H. polysperma 'Ceylon'  I used to have.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I, 2nd that notion.
It is H. polysperma 'Ceylon'
It does grow fast....."want some more?"


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

*plant id*

That plant does get around. LOL


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

endlerman said:


> That plant does get around. LOL


LOL it sure does Wayne, just those cutting you gave me the other day have just about doubled in size already.


----------

